# Course review - Traditions GC, Surrey



## tubebuster (May 12, 2010)

TRADITIONS GOLF CLUB
West Byfleet, Surrey.
Parkland with some water hazards
6,294 yards, Par 71, CSS 70

INTRODUCTION
Part of the Crown Golf group - next to Pyrford

LOCATION
West Byfleet in Surrey - left at Barclays Bank into Pyrford Road - 1/2 mile on left hand side.

SIGNATURE HOLE
Probably the 16th. Double dog-leg par five that can play anything from 400 to 500 yards depending on the route you take around or over the water hazards

FRONT NINE
Tree-lined early on with ditches and water hazards.  Tight driving at 2 and 4 before the course opens out.  9 requires one of your best to make the top level fairway over the railway sleepers.

BACK NINE
More wide open and birdie chances abound until you reach the tough 17th and 18th that can wreck a card with strategically placed trees and a lake around the final green.

HIDDEN ATTRIBUTE
A sister course to the legendary Pyrford down the road but less busy and more forgiving.   Until you have found the wrong level on the 13th green, you have not experienced a tough putt.

COURSE OPTIONS
A couple of the white tees on the course planner would never be used.  Just stand on the yellow 4th tee and look back to the original white tee some 100 yards behind and work out who in the world could make that shot.  Similarly with the par-three 6th.  

WEBSITE
http://www.traditionsgolf.co.uk/course.htm

COSTS
Â£22.00 Monday-Thursday (Â£15.00 twilight)
Â£23.00 Monday-Thursday (Â£16.00 twilight)
Â£32.00 Friday-Sunday (Â£18.00 twilight)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 12, 2010)

Playing Pyrford on Saturday which is supposedly the tougher test of the tw clubs


----------



## Redwood (May 13, 2010)

Pyrford looks nice......but wow.....they say that 71% of the earths surface is covered in water....a large chunk of that percentage must be on Pyrford gold course!!!


----------



## PieMan (May 13, 2010)

Have played Pyrford a number of times and it's always been in good nick. Yes there's lots of water, but provided you are sensible you can knock it around there pretty easily.


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

Pyrford looks nice......but wow.....they say that 71% of the earths surface is covered in water....a large chunk of that percentage must be on Pyrford gold course!!!  

Click to expand...

Looking at both courses I think Peter Alliss must have shares in a Koi Carp fishery


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2010)

is this an advert for the course, or a review?


----------



## Smiffy (May 13, 2010)

is this an advert for the course, or a review?
		
Click to expand...

I think its an advert for Koi's R us


----------



## slugger (May 13, 2010)




----------



## tubebuster (May 13, 2010)

It's a review - I'll post ones of all the courses I've played over the last couple of years in the next few weeks.  Hopefully it will encourage some people to visit somewhere new.


----------

